# Rubik's Cube Competition (All WCA Events)



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 12, 2022)

There are so many of these but I don't care. I will be hosting a comp. React to this post with 'Like' if you have submitted the form.

Rules
1. No rehearsing solves.

2. Use a stackmat timer to time yourself. If you do not have one, you can use a phone or a computer, but DO NOT touch the cube while starting the timer. Penalty: +2 Seconds

3. Do not reply to this thread and say 'I want to parcitipate in 3x3, 4x4...'. Instead, fill in the google form below: https://forms.gle/DKeDmJvWyxt8ogNs6. If you cannot access the google form, email me at [email protected]om.

Scrambles will be up once enough people have registered.



Get ready for the super-easy 2x2 scramble.

Only 2 people have registered! Register, this is free and you can pick any event you want.


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> There are so many of these but I don't care. I will be hosting a comp. React to this post with 'Like' if you have submitted the form.
> 
> Rules
> 1. No rehearsing solves.
> ...


No Megaminx?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 12, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> No Megaminx?


there is megaminx

sorry i forgot to add it, fixed


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

7 people have registered


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 7 people have registered


And where will it be held


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 13, 2022)

And when?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

It will be held in your home, I will give the scrambles once enough people have registered


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> It will be held in your home, I will give the scrambles once enough people have registered


ok do we have to send in a video, is it on discord where online


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

I have decided to hold multiple rounds.


2x2, 3x3: 4 Rounds
Top 75% in First Round get to compete in the Second Round.
Top 60% in Second Round get to compete in Third Round.
Top 50% in Third Round get to compete in Finals

Top 3 wins

4x4, Squan, Skewb, Pyraminx, 3x3 OH: 3 Rounds
Top 50% in First Round get to compete in Second Round
Top 50% in Second Round get to compete in Finals

Top 3 wins

5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, 3x3 FMC, Clock: 2 Rounds
Top 50% in First Round get to compete in Finals

Top 3 wins

4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 MBLD: 1 Round

Top 3 wins



The number of rounds for Non-WCA Events will be decided based on how many people register.



NONOGamer12 said:


> ok do we have to send in a video, is it on discord where online


no, you can post the times here


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 15, 2022)

Is there 5BLD?

I want to compete in my main event which is 5BLD.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Is there 5BLD?
> 
> I want to compete in my main event which is 5BLD.


yes there is


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> no, you can post the times here


K, can I do a video?



NigelTheCuber said:


> I have decided to hold multiple rounds.
> 
> 
> 2x2, 3x3: 4 Rounds
> ...


Ok, Prize: Bragging rights XD


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> K, can I do a video?


Yes


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

Can i join


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

SunnyCubing said:


> Can i join


Yes


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

i


NigelTheCuber said:


> Yes


 I Will Post My Vid On Youtube


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

SunnyCubing said:


> i
> 
> I Will Post My Vid On Youtube


Why u always uses capital letters


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Why u always uses capital letters


Looks Nice (To me at least)

How Much Is enough


NigelTheCuber said:


> It will be held in your home, I will give the scrambles once enough people have registered





NigelTheCuber said:


> I have decided to hold multiple rounds.
> 
> 
> 2x2, 3x3: 4 Rounds
> ...


Wow THAT Is Confusing



NONOGamer12 said:


> ok do we have to send in a video, is it on discord where online


About To ask the samee thing


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

SunnyCubing said:


> How much is enough


20


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 17, 2022)

How many people have already registered


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

16


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 16


4 more!

w


NigelTheCuber said:


> There are so many of these but I don't care. I will be hosting a comp. React to this post with 'Like' if you have submitted the form.
> 
> Rules
> 1. No rehearsing solves.
> ...


what super ez 2x2 scramble


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 16


i just registered


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Yes


YAY!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

19 people have registered, 2 left till the scrambles are posted. I'm already gathering them and the deadline for submission will be 25th of July (1+ month from now)


----------



## Lukz (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm on vacation in emerald isle right now and I forgot my pyraminx so I'll have to wa it until I'm home.


----------



## Jack Law (Jun 21, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> There are so many of these but I don't care. I will be hosting a comp. React to this post with 'Like' if you have submitted the form.
> 
> Rules
> 1. No rehearsing solves.
> ...


when is it


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jun 21, 2022)

I registered lol


----------



## ShortStuff (Jun 22, 2022)

WHACKITROX said:


> when is it





NigelTheCuber said:


> It will be held in your home, *I will give the scrambles once enough people have registered*


----------



## DUDECUBER (Jun 23, 2022)

I registered


----------



## Lukz (Jun 24, 2022)

@NigelTheCuber I think there's enough people registered


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 24, 2022)

Lukz said:


> @NigelTheCuber I think there's enough people registered


He's been a bit quiet for the past week or so, I dunno why


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 2, 2022)

he got banned


----------



## Silky (Jul 2, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> he got banned


That explains a lot


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 2, 2022)

Silky said:


> That explains a lot


He said he didn't know why and it was until 7/4/22.


----------



## Silky (Jul 2, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> He said he didn't know why and it was until 7/4/22.


Thought I just got blocked lol


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 3, 2022)

Silky said:


> Thought I just got blocked lol


Yeah I thought he ignored me and I spent 4 days thinking what did I do


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah I thought he ignored me and I spent 4 days thinking what did I do


why would i? you're such a nice guy.


----------



## hyn (Jul 4, 2022)

yo ur back


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

i was off for so long i forgot that the angry was on the right side not left (in reactions)


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> Hi


Hi Twisted


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 1, 2022)

is this comp actually gonna start or what


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

I will post scrambles soon


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 2, 2022)

Would it be alright to update my events before we begin? Sorry for such short notice!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Would it be alright to update my events before we begin? Sorry for such short notice!


ok, what events you wanna do?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ok, what events you wanna do?


2-4, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, and Clock!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 2-4, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, and Clock!


entered


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 2, 2022)

imsigned up right if not can i do a last minute sign in

i would like to do skewb pyraminx 5x5 3x3 2x2 3x3 oh and 4x4 pls


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I already signed up, but I don't remember what I signed up for, but can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, Pyraminx, and Clock? I believe I had already signed up for 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4, but may I add clock and pyraminx?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> imsigned up right if not can i do a last minute sign in
> 
> i would like to do skewb pyraminx 5x5 3x3 2x2 3x3 oh and 4x4 pls


Ok


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

your 3x3 scrambles

L' U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 D L' F L' D' L D

U' B' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 D' U R' B U L' F2 R'

F R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R U' L B F2 L2 F' U L'

D2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F R' B' D' U2 L' U F2 D' F2

R U2 F' U2 D2 L' D R D2 B2 R B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U B

don't cheat or get disqualified


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

Lol im the organiser but im gonna change my events too

I wanna compete in 5x5 as well


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm pretty sure I already signed up, but I don't remember what I signed up for, but can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, Pyraminx, and Clock? I believe I had already signed up for 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4, but may I add clock and pyraminx?


Alright


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 3, 2022)

Are scrambles getting put out individually for each event? Also, do we submit our times here?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Are scrambles getting put out individually for each event? Also, do we submit our times here?


Both yes


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Both yes


It might be easier to post all scrambles at once—that way all results would be in one post rather than sorting through many individual ones.


----------



## Timona (Aug 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Both yes


It would be more organised to have all the scrambles in one post, maybe separate them by spoilers, or if you wan it out of the forum, use a Google doc.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 4, 2022)

calling for more people to compete in 6x6, 7x7, 3bld and 4bld, i need 4 people at least for each event, if not results for those events will not count

3x3 (30 competitors, top 15 make it to Round 2)

L' U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 D L' F L' D' L D

U' B' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 D' U R' B U L' F2 R'

F R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R U' L B F2 L2 F' U L'

D2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F R' B' D' U2 L' U F2 D' F2

R U2 F' U2 D2 L' D R D2 B2 R B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U B



2x2 (24 competitors, top 12 make it to Round 2)

U2 F U' F' U2 R F2 R' U

F R' F' R F' U2 F2 U' R'

F' U F' U2 R2 F' R F R'

R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F' U2

U2 R2 F U' F2 R' F' R' U'



4x4 (19 competitors, top 10 make it to Round 2)

U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D' F' L' B D2 F' D' B' R2 Uw2 B D2 L B Rw2 B2 U2 F' L2 Uw2 F L Uw B R F2 Uw' Rw' Uw' R2 D2 B U2 Fw2

L B' U' F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U F' L' D' F2 R2 F2 U B' Rw2 F2 D Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 D U2 F2 Rw F R Uw2 L D' Fw Rw' R B2 Uw' R' U'

D' L F' R D L' F B U' L' D2 R D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 F U' F2 U' B2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Rw Uw2 L U R F Rw2 L Fw Rw B Uw Fw'

D' R2 B R L U2 D2 F' U' R2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 B' L2 B' Fw2 D Rw2 B U Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 B2 R2 U2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L' Uw L B2 D Rw' F R

L2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' B2 L2 R B2 L2 U L' R2 B' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 D' L2 B D2 Fw2 U D2 Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 F2 Rw' F2 Uw' Fw' B' Rw2 Uw' Rw B'



5x5 (8 competitors, top 5 make it to Round 2)

F2 R2 Uw Lw' Fw D2 B' D2 Dw B2 Fw Lw Fw2 F R' L Dw2 Uw F' B' U' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Lw B Uw' U Rw F Uw Lw' L Bw2 L Lw D2 Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 F' L' Uw' Dw2 R' Rw2 F2 Fw' Lw' Rw Fw' Lw2 U2 R Dw F L2 R2 Bw' 

Rw F2 R2 Dw2 Lw' B F Bw Fw' R2 B2 Dw Lw2 L' D2 F' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Lw2 R2 F' Bw U B D' Uw' Bw Uw Bw R2 U Rw D2 Lw' Uw Lw' Dw2 L' Uw2 Dw U2 Bw L2 Uw Rw2 D Lw2 Uw Fw2 L Bw' Fw2 Lw' U F' Rw2 Fw R' 

Dw2 Lw2 L' D2 U2 Dw2 Rw U2 Uw Rw2 L' Uw2 Dw' D2 B L R Fw Rw Dw' F Dw' D2 Uw2 F Dw U2 B' L' Dw' F' Lw Rw2 Uw B2 U Fw2 F B U2 D Rw L' D2 U' F R2 D2 Dw Fw R' Uw2 U' D Lw' U L' Bw R' U' 

B' Fw Lw D Fw Uw' F Rw' U' Lw' Rw' U Uw2 L2 Uw Rw Uw' L' Uw2 U2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' B' L2 Fw Uw2 D F' D' Lw Dw' Bw D Rw Bw2 U' Rw2 Dw Bw2 U' F' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw L2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Lw' Fw' U D' L' Uw2 B' Dw' R2 

D' B2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' R2 D' B2 Dw D2 Bw D2 F2 Rw Lw2 R2 F2 L' Bw' Dw R' Bw' D2 Fw' R D2 Bw' D2 U2 F Fw2 U' Lw2 F B' Rw2 Lw2 L2 F2 Uw U2 Bw' U' B' Fw' Dw R' Fw D' U Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 F' B R



6x6 (2 competitors, if possible please sign up!)

3Rw 3Uw' B' Lw2 D F B' 3Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw' Lw2 Fw L' 3Rw' Lw Fw Rw2 L B' Lw' D' Uw Fw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Rw' D' U' Bw D Uw' L' B2 3Uw Uw2 F 3Uw2 D' L' Fw' 3Fw' B' 3Uw D2 F' 3Uw Lw' Rw' R2 L2 Uw2 3Uw D F2 3Uw' B' Lw' D Dw2 3Fw2 Rw2 F' Bw 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw U' 3Rw2 3Uw' R2 U' Uw' F' Lw' D' F2 B2 U2 

Bw' F2 U2 L' Rw D2 L Bw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' U2 B2 R2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw L2 B Rw' L' D Uw L' Fw' F' R' B' Rw' D2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw' Bw' Rw2 B2 R Uw' Dw 3Uw' Rw Uw 3Fw Fw' F R' Fw R F Fw L' Fw Bw Rw2 Uw' Dw2 Rw L' Fw2 Bw 3Rw R' Rw2 Dw Bw' Dw2 L Uw2 B' R2 Bw L' Fw2 

Uw2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw U Rw2 Bw' Fw2 3Fw' Uw' Lw Uw B2 R' Rw' 3Rw2 B Fw Dw2 D' F 3Fw' Rw2 B' R 3Rw2 Rw' L Bw U2 F' L' Fw2 B2 L Bw2 U D' 3Fw' 3Rw F2 3Uw2 B2 Bw' Lw2 3Uw2 B' 3Rw U2 L2 F' Bw2 L' Dw2 U 3Rw Uw' L' Bw2 Uw' Fw Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw F' Dw2 3Rw' Fw' Dw U' F' 


7x7 (only 1 competitor, if possible please sign up!)

3Fw F' 3Rw 3Fw' Dw2 U 3Fw2 L U' Fw' F' 3Fw Bw' U Uw 3Fw U2 R2 3Uw2 Rw F2 Uw' D2 Bw Dw2 3Fw' F L' U2 3Uw Dw' Rw F2 B' U 3Uw2 Uw' F2 Bw2 3Uw' R' B Rw 3Rw R Lw' L D' 3Fw2 R' Bw Fw F Rw' Dw' D' L R Fw D2 L2 Dw2 L Bw Uw2 Fw' Dw2 R 3Uw' Fw' Lw Bw Dw Rw2 L B Lw2 D2 3Fw L2 

D' 3Uw' 3Rw2 L' D2 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 R Fw' F Uw2 U B R 3Rw Uw' Lw Uw Fw Dw2 Bw' R B Uw Fw Bw Uw F U2 Rw B' 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw2 Lw2 R D2 Lw2 3Fw2 L B' U2 3Fw Uw Rw Bw2 Dw Rw U' 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 Bw B' D2 L Fw2 L2 U Bw' B U' F2 R Bw2 Fw' L2 Dw' Uw2 D2 3Uw Bw 3Rw Dw R' D' Fw2 

3Fw' L' 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' B2 3Fw 3Lw Lw F' 3Bw2 L' Lw' R' Fw U' B2 Lw R 3Rw' Dw2 R U' 3Lw' Uw2 Rw2 3Rw' F2 3Rw R 3Uw 3Dw' Rw' Bw Lw' F' 3Rw' F B Rw L2 R' 3Fw' Uw2 Dw' R' F 3Lw2 3Bw' Uw2 Lw R2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw Lw Uw 3Lw 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 L' B2 L2 3Fw2 Bw B2 L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 L Rw2 Bw 3Fw' Rw' F' U' 3Lw' B' 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Bw Rw2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw D' Bw' R 3Rw2 


3x3 OH (17 competitors, top 8 make it to round 2)

R D' L' F2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 B' U' L2 R' D' B2 U 

B' R2 F D2 U2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 L2 B U' F U2 

F' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 R' D2 L U' B2 R F' U' F' L2 

B' F' U2 B' D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 U' L' U2 B D U' B' U' L 

B D L2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B L D2 R D' F R B


3x3 Blindfolded (only 2 competitors, sign up if possible!)

F2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L D2 B' F' D F' U L Rw

L B' D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 R B2 L U2 L2 F' L2 U' L D L F' Rw2 Uw2 

D' F2 D2 L' U2 F B' L' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D R Rw'

FMC (6 competitors, only one round, please submit your solution here: https://forms.gle/ZaWphZDtezfmQFFs5 if you have trouble accessing the form dm me)

R' U' F D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' R' B2 F L2 F' U L2 B' L F' L' R' U' F 
R' U' F R2 U2 L B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 B R' F2 U' L' R' B' U R' U' F 
R' U' F L F' L2 F2 L' U F U2 B' D R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 R' U' F

Skewb (17 competitors, top 8 make it to next round)

U' B' R' B U B' R' B 

U L B' R B' U L' R 

B L B U B' U R U L 

R U B' R B L' U L' B 

B' R B U' L' U R U'


Pyraminx (20 competitors, top 10 make it to next round)

U R U' R' L' U' L' U' b 

U B L' U B' U B' R' r u 

L' B' U' L B' R' U B l' r' b u' 

U B U L' U' L' U R l r b 

R L U R' B' U' L' R r' b'



Clock (5 competitors, only one round)

UR5+ DR3+ DL2+ UL1- U5- R4- D0+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R1+ D5- L5+ ALL1- 

UR6+ DR5- DL3+ UL5+ U3+ R5- D1+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U5- R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL3- DR DL UL 

UR2- DR6+ DL6+ UL0+ U4- R5+ D6+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R5- D1+ L5+ ALL4+ DL 

UR4+ DR5- DL2- UL4+ U1+ R3- D3- L2- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R2+ D5- L5- ALL1+ DR DL 

UR4+ DR1- DL1+ UL5+ U4- R4+ D4+ L4- ALL3- y2 U3+ R4+ D1- L0+ ALL2+



Square 1 (6 competitors, only one round)

(4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ 

(0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ 
(4,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0) 

(0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ 

(0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/

Megaminx (10 competitors, top 6 make it to next round)

R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4bld (1 competitor, please sign up if possible!)

F R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F D L U' L R' F R2 B' Fw2 R' D Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' U' B2 R Uw2 L' D2 Fw Uw2 R' B U' Fw' Rw F' Uw2 D B' U z 

D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' F' U' B' U' B F2 R' Uw2 R F2 Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 D' R' D2 R Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U B' R Uw2 R Rw' B Uw D2 L R' x2 y2 

D' L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F L2 R D L' F D L2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' L Uw2 Rw2 F' U2 B Uw L2 Uw' F' U' F R Fw Uw2 L U' Rw F' z y

5bld has no competitors

3mbld (1 competitor @turtwig registered for 2 cubes, if you need more scrams tell me

1) B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 D R2 D R2 U' F' L2 F' L' B' U2 R2 B2 R Fw' 
2) R' F D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 D' R B D2 U' F2 L U2 Rw2 Uw


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 4, 2022)

done


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 4, 2022)

DM me your results or if you have any queries


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 4, 2022)

I don't remember the events I'm competing in. It would be a good idea to share a spreadsheet with the competitors and the event's they're doing. Or you could just use Petrus allow people to modify their answer in the Google form (so that they can at least see the events they picked, not necessarily changing them). 
It's not completely the comp organiser's fault but people are organising more and more online comps and sometimes I can't keep up with them .


----------



## turtwig (Aug 4, 2022)

What is the deadline to submit times for round 1?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 4, 2022)

Pyraminx: 4.15 (Nice!)

1. 3.32
2. 3.11
3. 4.76 
4. 5.40 
5. 4.37


Skewb: 6.56

10.15
6.65
4.83
6.34
6.69

2x2: 5.09

4.47
7.02
4.83
5.96
3.50

Clock: 6.54

6.58
6.23
7.52
5.73
6.82

3x3: 20.85

24.13
19.11
18.93
21.01
22.44

4x4: 1:26.55 (I don’t even know what happened—so many mistakes.)

1:17.93
1:32.95
1:14.62
1:29.76
1:39.09

Megaminx: 2:01.95 (Could have been better.)

DNF
2:01.34
1:55.12
2:09.40
1:51.99


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

Comp (Responses)


Form Responses 1 Timestamp,What is your Speedsolving Forum username?,Choose the events you want to do,3x3 MBLD: If you are parcitipating, how many cubes are you going to solve? Min: 2 Max: 60,Will you be able to film your solves?,What other Non-WCA events would you like to add? 6/12/2022 13:57:29




docs.google.com





@Clock_Enthusiast ok


----------



## Timona (Aug 5, 2022)

I didn't warmup for any of the events, asides from some Megaminx solves in the morning.

*2x2*
Bruh...


Spoiler: Average: 4.140



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
avg of 5: *4.140*

Time List:
3.445, (5.607), 4.616, (3.014), 4.360



*3x3*
Surprising.


Spoiler: Average: 11.84



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
avg of 5: *11.84*

Time List:
11.49, (13.90), (11.19), 12.43, 11.60



*4x4*
Decent.


Spoiler: Average: 43.70



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
avg of 5: *43.70*

Time List:
44.21, 43.75, (41.05), (55.96[bruh]), 43.15



*5x5*
Clean, nice 1:20, could have been PB bruh


Spoiler: Average: 1:32.58



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
avg of 5: *1:32.58*

Time List:
(1:20.89), 1:32.24, 1:37.76, 1:27.73, (1:38.43)


*
3x3 OH*
Just disqualify me from OH, I don't wanna do it.

*Skewb*
lol wut?? this is PB lmao


Spoiler: Average: 6.14



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
avg of 5: *6.14*

Time List:
(4.43), (15.26), 4.79, 7.08, 6.54



*Megaminx*
Wonderful


Spoiler: Average: 1:10.78



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
avg of 5: *1:10.78*

Time List:
1:06.35, (1:06.22), 1:14.35, 1:11.63, (1:16.77)


----------



## turtwig (Aug 5, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 2x2, 3x3: 4 Rounds
> Top 75% in First Round get to compete in the Second Round.
> Top 60% in Second Round get to compete in Third Round.
> Top 50% in Third Round get to compete in Finals





NigelTheCuber said:


> 3x3 (30 competitors, top 15 make it to Round 2)





NigelTheCuber said:


> 2x2 (24 competitors, top 12 make it to Round 2)


Are you sticking with the original format or changing it to 3 rounds (50% advance in each)?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

oh, top 50% make next round (unless there are like 6 competitors where every finalist is guaranteed to podium)


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Aug 5, 2022)

Sorry is this comp still can register?(also sorry for my bad grammer lol, too late to see this comp)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

my 2x2 times

3.12, (4.24), 3.51, 3.10, (2.80) = 3.24 ao5

3x3

(12.35), 14.32, 16.09, (18.53), 16.60 = 15.68 ao5

4x4

(1:35.82), 1:13.07, 1:05.17, 1:07.75, (1:04.18) = 1:08.66 ao5 (overall pb!)

3x3 OH

27.95, 29.14, 26.66, (25.30), (33.00) = 27.92 ao5

Pyra

(5.54+), 6.09, 11.64, (13.26), 7.46 = 8.40 ao5 (rip 3.54+2 and counting 11)

Skewb

4.78, 7.07, (4.22), 5.55, (7.97) = 5.80 ao5 (nice, 2 4s)



Jason Tzeng said:


> Sorry is this comp still can register?(also sorry for my bad grammer lol, too late to see this comp


yes, fill in the form



turtwig said:


> What is the deadline to submit times for round 1?


15th august


----------



## turtwig (Aug 6, 2022)

Will the non-WCA events be held?


----------



## DUDECUBER (Aug 6, 2022)

3x3
avg of 5: 13.96 
15.00 (12.49) (18.48) 14.33 12.56 
2x2
avg of 5: 4.80
4.67 4.97 (4.00) (6.26) 4.75
Skewb
avg of 5: 6.53
(9.15) 8.76 (4.23) 5.33 5.50
Pryaminx
avg of 5: 8.87
(7.02) 8.02 10.08 (21.30) 8.52


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

turtwig said:


> Will the non-WCA events be held?


After the wca events are done


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

3x3 OH
Ao5: 1:24.24 
1:37.33 (2:04.63) (1:03.12) 1:12.12 1:23.29
2x2 
Ao5: 7.57
(9.45) (6.24) 7.57 6.89 8.25
Pyraminx
Ao5: 10.41
8.91 10.76 (11.77) 11.57 (8.61)
3x3 
Ao5: 27.05
(23.42) 26.63 27.37 27.15 (27.52)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 (3.19)



(2.19), (4.59), 3.13, 2.97, 3.47 = 3.19





Spoiler: Skoob (6.54)



(10.39), (4.30), 6.29, 7.00, 6.35 = 6.54





Spoiler: 3x3 (10.39)



(8.99), 10.30, 11.01, (14.39), 9.86 = 10.39



Overall, nice times!

EDIT: @Timona wtf you beat me? darn it


----------



## White KB (Aug 11, 2022)

Aw man, just realized it's way too late to join. Good luck to all competitors!


----------



## Xatu (Aug 12, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> No Megaminx?


yeah.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

Xatu said:


> @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber @NigelTheCuber what time format????????????


Same as wca,


----------



## turtwig (Aug 12, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3



avg of 5: 10.80

1. 11.04 D R2 U2 B' R D' F2 B D' F L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2
2. (9.13) L' B2 D R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 F L2 U' F' D2 F U R'
3. (11.71) L B2 D' F' L U' B' R' U2 L U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R' B2 U' F'
4. 9.75 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L B' U L2 U2 R' D U R2 U
5. 11.62 F' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 R U' L2 F' L D' R





Spoiler: 2x2



avg of 5: 3.04

1. 3.75 F R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F2 U'
2. 2.65 U R' F R' F' R U2 F' R2
3. (2.12) R' U F R' F U' F U2 R2
4. 2.73 F' R U' R F R2 U R U'
5. (DNF(2.39)) F' R' U' F2 R F' R' U2 R' F





Spoiler: 4x4



avg of 5: 41.56

1. (43.38) D R U2 R2 U2 F' D' R' D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F Uw2 Rw2 U' B Rw2 D2 Fw2 F U Fw2 U Fw2 D L D2 L2 F2 Fw' Uw' B2 Rw D' Rw2 Fw2
2. (38.37) F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 D' L2 F L' R U L2 F2 D' F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 D B R2 F2 Rw2 D F U2 Fw2 B' Rw B2 U' F' B2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' U2 Fw' U'
3. 40.47 F2 U' F2 B L U' R' U F' L2 F' U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 U2 B2 U' F L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw' Fw2 U B Rw' Uw L2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 B' Rw U2
4. 42.39 B D2 F D2 F U2 F' L2 B D2 F D' R2 F' R' D' U B' U' L D' Fw2 U' L Fw2 B2 F2 D' U2 L Fw2 L' U R' Fw D' Rw2 B2 D' Uw' Rw' Fw' R' U' B Rw
5. 41.81 B R2 F R' B' L' U B' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 L' B Fw2 R2 U R2 F Uw2 U' B' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw B2 L F Rw' D2 Rw2 L Uw F B2 Uw Rw' Fw2





Spoiler: OH



avg of 5: 15.20

1. (14.57) F' U2 L' U2 L B D' F U2 B R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L F2
2. 14.76 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 L' F' L2 R2 D' L R2 U2
3. 15.50 B2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 U B D2 U L' B' D B L'
4. 15.33 F R2 U2 L B2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D B' U' B2 F U' L2 U'
5. (17.88+) R U' D2 L2 D' B U2 B R' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U L2





Spoiler: 5x5



avg of 5: 1:13.77

1. (1:08.81) Bw2 Uw B2 F' Bw2 Uw' L' U Lw B' Dw' Uw Fw2 Rw2 Lw Fw' Bw' Lw L B' Bw' D' Bw' Fw2 F' U Lw' Rw' Dw' Fw' Rw2 Lw F' U' D2 Uw Dw' L' D B D2 L2 R2 Dw Bw U Dw2 L Uw Rw R' B L2 Uw' D' L' R B F2 Bw'
2. 1:19.93 Uw U Bw2 B2 Lw2 B2 Rw R' L D2 Fw2 Lw' Dw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw Fw Uw2 F Rw2 B2 Rw Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw' L B R L2 Bw2 Dw' L' D' Fw Bw D2 F D R' Bw' B L F L' D Fw' Rw Fw' L F' Rw Bw' R' U2 Rw R' Fw2 Lw
3. 1:09.84 Bw2 Fw2 F' U R2 Bw2 Lw2 L' R' Dw R' Fw' Lw' Bw Dw2 D2 U2 Fw2 F2 B' Uw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Dw' B U' R' Lw U2 R2 L2 D2 Rw' U' Rw' R2 D2 Bw Dw2 Lw Uw' F2 L' D' U2 L' Uw U Rw F B R' D' Dw2 Rw2 R B' Fw Lw2
4. 1:11.54 B Rw Bw2 R Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 Rw' Dw D' F' U Uw Bw Fw Lw U' R' Rw2 L2 Fw' U' Dw2 L' Bw2 D B Uw2 D Dw F D Rw R' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw U Fw2 Uw Rw' L' Uw2 D' Fw Bw R2 U2 L2 F Lw' D' Dw' Lw' B F Lw2 F2
5. (1:21.12) R' F Lw B2 Fw Dw Fw' U2 Uw L' Uw' D2 Fw Uw' Rw L2 B2 F' D2 Dw' R2 Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 L2 F2 Uw Lw R2 Rw' F' Uw2 D2 U' Fw' Dw2 Rw D2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 U Fw Bw' Rw2 U2 L2 R U' Bw Rw2 F2 R2 F' B





Spoiler: Pyraminx



avg of 5: 6.62

1. (3.38) L R L B' U R B' R' l' r b' u'
2. (9.59) U L B L' R L U' R' r' u
3. 6.36 R' L' U' R L U' L' B' R' r' b' u'
4. 7.99 L B' U' L R' B R U' l' r' b' u
5. 5.50 L U R L' U B U' B r' b' u





Spoiler: Skewb



avg of 5: 6.16

1. (5.08) B L' R B R' L R B L'
2. 5.38 U B' U' B' L' B R' B U'
3. 5.81 B' R' B L' R' B L B
4. (7.54) U' B R B U B L' R B
5. 7.30 U B R B L B' L R'





Spoiler: Square-1



avg of 5: 21.97

1. 20.83 (-3,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-1)/ (6,0)
2. 23.56 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)
3. (18.37) (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)
4. (24.42) (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)
5. 21.52 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-2)



EDIT: Didn't get to compete in Megaminx. Also didn't compete in the events without enough competitors.


----------



## GrettGrett (Aug 12, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 



2x2: AO5: 7.54
times 7.80
7.74
6.02
8.00
7.10





Spoiler: pyraminx



ao5: 9.08 
times 7.65
8.19
8.50+2=10.50
12.06
8.56





Spoiler: 3x3



ao5 26.83 meh
times 23.52
28.98
25.99
25.52
32.19+2=34.19





Spoiler: 4x4 (probably not good)



ao5 1:37.65
times 1:34.62
1:29.67
1:41.45
1:36.89
1:44.11





Spoiler: sq1



I've done better
ao5 30.34
times 34.11
26.49
30.43
25.53 
37.04





Spoiler: clock



ao5 19.72 first ao5 so what can i say?
times 17.48
21.69
21.20
18.22
19.74



I used the scrambles on page 4


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 20, 2022)

Is this still happening?


----------

